# Projekt per USB Stick auf Panel übertragen



## sven (27 April 2007)

Hallo,

hat schon mal jemand versucht ein hmi Projekt mit einem USB Stick auf ein TP177B oder OP77 zu überspielen?
Geht das überhaupt, wenn ja wie?

Schönes Wochenende gemeinsam


----------



## volker (27 April 2007)

hab ich bei einem mp270 schon gemacht.
projekt generieren. die erzeugte .fwd umbenennen in pdata.fwd und auf das panel kopieren panel bzw runtime neu starten.


----------



## sven (27 April 2007)

*hmmm?*

Hallo Volker,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich habe nur leider keine .fwd Datei.
Ich habe folgende Dateien:
.cnk
.data
.device
.hmi
.ldf
.modified
.pwx
.srt
.log
.txt
.tfz
.transfer
.fwx

Besteht das Problem evtl. darin, das ich 2 Panel in einem Projekt habe? (1*TP177B und 1*TP177A)

Kannst Du den Dateiendungen Leben geben?

Danke,

Sven


----------



## volker (27 April 2007)

das was ich geschrieben habe bezieht sich auf protool.

von der dateistruktur schliesse ich bei dir mal auf wccf

auf meinem laptop (hier) habe ich kein wccf. weiss im mom nicht wie die generierte datei bei wccf heisst.

ich schau evtl (falls ich die zeit finde) morgen mal nach


----------



## rs-plc-aa (28 April 2007)

es ist die .fwx

Habe es allerdings auf diesem Wege noch nicht probiert...
Mir ist nur aufgefallen daß beim Übertragen meist mehr als nur diese eine Datei kopiert wird, daher halte ich es zwar für wahrscheinlich daß das Projekt nachher laufen wird aber für Möglich daß irgendwas fehlt.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (2 Mai 2007)

*Ergänzung ...*

Wenn ein Projekt vom Projektierungs-PC zum Panel übertragen werden soll dann wird das zu Übertragende im User-Temp-Verzeichnis zwischengepeichert und von dort aus zum Panel transferiert...

Die dort angelegten Ordner heissen immer "WCFtmp; WCFtmpB; usw."

Immer im letzten ist das Projekt noch drin (die vorigen werden automatisch geleert).

Hier die Dateiliste:

pdata.fwx (das ist die eigentliche RT)
pdata.pwx
PDATA.TFX
pdata.tfz
pdata.transfer
pdata.vbtxt
DeviceMapping.xml

vielleicht hilft dir das noch weiter...


----------

